# Canon Zoom lens 18--135



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

$170


Like New canon zoom lens. Used twice .. This is a EF-S type mount

Has Image Stablization. Auto Focus. F 3.5-5.6 IS USM

Comes with new Hoya UV filter. Not a grey item. Bought in US.

No scratches or any flaws at all.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

We need a price


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> We need a price


thanks --done


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> thanks --done


Price drop to $150


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> $170
> 
> 
> like new canon zoom lens. Used twice .. This is a ef-s type mount
> ...


price drop $125


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

No longer for sale


----------

